# WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich



## Xenohead04 (1. November 2009)

*WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*

Hi,
ich kann meinen WLan-USB-Stick (D-Link DWL-G122) nicht unter Windows 7 (Home Premium, 64-Bit) installieren. Hatte vorher einige andere Sticks ausprobiert (Netgear, Linksys und Belkin), die bieten aber keine 64-Bit-Treiber. Von D-Link gibt es die passenden Treiber, aber die Installation ist nicht möglich.

Ich installiere die Treiber bis zu dem Punkt, wo man den Stick anschließen soll. Dann bleibt die Installation und auch die Hardwareerkennung hängen. Erst wenn ich den Stick wieder entferne, läuft die Installation bis zum Ende durch, die Software zum Konfigurieren startet dann aber nicht.
Außerdem fährt der Rechner weder runter noch hoch, wenn der Stick angeschlossen ist. Hat einer von euch 'ne Idee?

Ich habe folgendes System:
Core i7-860
Asus Maximus Formula III (aktuelles BIOS 0902)
Asus Radeon 5870
4 GB RAM (G-Skill DDR3-1600)
Samsung HD752LJ


----------



## Melcat (1. November 2009)

*AW: WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*

Kann man die Installation als Admin starten?


----------



## Xenohead04 (1. November 2009)

*AW: WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*

Ja, klappt trotzdem nicht. Genauso der Kompatibilitätsmodus.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. November 2009)

*AW: WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*

D-Link funktioniert bekanntlich nicht mit Win7. Windows 7: Diese Spiele und Anwendungen machen Probleme - Update mit weiteren Spielen - Windows 7, Kompatibilität, Anwendungen, Spiele, Windows 7 Bug, Kompatibilitäts-Datenbank

Du kannst laut PCGH auch Atheros-Treiber nutzen, da Dlink wohl auch diese Chips verwendet. 
Driver Download Atheros, Ralink, VIA, Texas Instruments, Senao, Gigabyte, Sparklan, Gemtek, Engenius, Compex

Aber auch mein Asus Stick hat nicht funktionierte nicht.. Jetzt habe ich dlan aus derSteckdose.


----------



## z0mb1 (3. November 2009)

*AW: WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*

Hallo,

habe das identische Problem mit einem MSI US300EX Lite Stick. Auf der MSI-Page folgender Treiber verlinkt: 
RT2870_031309_1.0.8.0, dann den Link mit Atheros-Treiber und den RT2870 vom 25.9.09 (Win7:3.0.7.0) probiert.

Leider lässt sich der Wlan-Stick damit immer noch nicht aktivieren, bzw. er bleibt weiterhin deaktiviert.
Allerdings lief nun die Installation auch mit eingestecktem Stick durch, immerhin ein Fortschritt.


----------



## Cosimo (3. November 2009)

*AW: WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*

Hi,

Hatte auch das prob keinen 64bit Treiber für den Sinus Data zu bekommen. Hab mir so ein billigen 54Mbit Stick von Hama (17,99€) geholt. Eingesteckt, wollt den Treiber installen, bin aber gar nicht so weit gekommen. Win 7 hatt den Stick schon erkannt und versucht ins Netz zu gehen. Wlan schlüssel eingegeben, seitdem surfe ich "ohne" Treiber. 

Werden eure Geräte nicht von Win 7 automatisch erkannt??


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. November 2009)

*AW: WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*

ja HAMA scheint echt gut zu sein, für den PC von meinem Dad habe ich auch einen geholt und der hat sofort gefunzt..!  

Aber mal ehrlich: lieber ne wlan karte holen mit externer Antenne, die Schneiden in Test meist deutlich besser ab! die usbsticks werden auch sau heiß, weil die wärme nirgends entweichen kann.. 
würde mir entweder ne Karte holen oder auf dlan umsteigen.


----------



## Cosimo (3. November 2009)

*AW: WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*

Yap, intern is besser. Hab mit den sch.. Sticks immer schlechte Verbindung oder Ausfälle. Der Sinus Data mit seinen Antennen war Top. 

Hab mir jetzt aber nur übergangsweise den Stick geholt, nächsten Monat ziehe ich um... Dann kommt da wieder ein LAN kabel hin und gut ist.

DLink ist ne gute Alternative zu WLAN aber halt verglaichsweise teuer...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. November 2009)

*AW: WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*



> DLink ist ne gute Alternative zu WLAN aber halt verglaichsweise teuer...


 du meinst dlan  
dlink wiederum scheint ja hier problem zumachen.. ^^ hehe


----------



## Cosimo (3. November 2009)

*AW: WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*

Yoa, Sorry  Meinte DLAN.


----------



## Xenohead04 (3. November 2009)

*AW: WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*

So, auch hier kleines Update:

Habe heute Stick Nr.5 ausprobiert...und er geht! 
Ist von AVM. Allerdings ist er nicht sehr Leistungsstark, musste erstmal den passenden Platz finden, damit er das WLan erstmal findet (steht knapp 3m hinter der Wand).


----------



## R4Z3R (10. November 2009)

*AW: WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*

Nochmal zum Anfang . Ich hatte genau das gleiche problem mit dem gleichen stick von dlink. Und es liegt nicht am Treiber oder Stick sondern an 1156.  Habe auch 1156 und es liegt am BIOS du musst das BIOS flashen. Dann geht auch alles ohne Treiber und so .


----------



## Zäp (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*

Hi, ich habe eine kleines Problem mit dem Hama Stick unter Win7 Ultimate, hatte den Stick dran und lief einwandfrei, dann ist meine Freundin an dem Ding hängen geblieben... USB Port Ade... aber egal hab ja genug davon... seit dem funzt der USB Stick nicht mehr bei dem System... lässt sich nicht mehr aktivieren... Habe Ihn am anderen Rechner ausprobiert und funzt einwandfrei... Windows wiederherstellung schon gemacht, den Hama Treiber mal installiert, alle USB Ports ausprobiert, etc... Hat einer ne Idee was man noch probieren könnte?


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*



R4Z3R schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Anfang . Ich hatte genau das gleiche problem mit dem gleichen stick von dlink. Und es liegt nicht am Treiber oder Stick sondern an 1156.  Habe auch 1156 und es liegt am BIOS du musst das BIOS flashen. Dann geht auch alles ohne Treiber und so .



sorry, aber ich habe 2 D-Link Sticks und BEIDE funktionieren NICHT, obwohl ich das Bios erneuert habe 

Gigabyte P55-UD3 mit einem i5-750. Liegt wohl wirklich am 1156, denn auf meinem S775 System läuft er einwandfrei.


----------



## ecluetke (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WLan-Stick-Installation unter Windows 7 64-Bit nicht möglich*

Hallo,

was bitte ist 1156? Wie stell ich das um? Habe das gleiche Problem!

Gruß Michael


----------

